# ....

## nickeler

,    -   .
:      .    .      (  ,        ,       "    " ).  ,     ,  ,     ,     -,     ?  ,  ?
    .

----------


## Tail

,      ***,      
, .    ,     ,     .       -  ,

----------


## V00D00People

,       ,      .     ,   .    -  \     ...

----------


## Tail

> ,       ,      .     ,   .    -  \     ...

    ,      ,

----------


## nickeler

,         !    ,     .     ,    ,     .

----------


## RAMM

> ...(  ,        ,       "    " ).  ,     ,  ,     ,     -,     ?  ,  ?
>     .

     :
1.   (,   ),            .        - . 
2.         (  ,  ),   . 
    ?

----------


## nickeler

*RAMM*,  .     .  糿          .

----------


## Ihor

220,   ,       ,   
  ,   ,      ,         
     ,    ,      - ,

----------


## RAMM

> *RAMM*,  .     .  糿          .

  *nickeler*, ...

----------


## nickeler

!
  !

----------


## laithemmer

?   ? :)

----------

,        
    ,   ,    1-   ,    , ,       ,

----------


## RAMM

> !
>   !

    ?        .

----------


## nickeler

,   .
,    :     ,      ,   ,  ,     ,   "   ?

----------


## laithemmer

!    , ?
˳     ,   ,     ,    ,  .     ,     ,    ""   ", ".        " ".         -   ,      .    ,   ....
    - ,    ! 
   - .   ?! ͳ, !  !
..       , ?

----------


## RAMM

> ...
> ,    :     ,      ,   ,  ,     ,   "   ?

  *nickeler*,   .   . 
..  -            .     . 
      ,   .

----------

> ,      ,   ,  ,     ,   "   ?

  ,     ,    ,                .    ,   ,       ( )              ,

----------


## nickeler

> , ?

   .   ,    .        .

----------


## Uksus

-  ,    )
   ,  , ,        .   , ,    .   ,  -  ,   ,  ,   ,     .     ,    , ,   .
   ,  ""     -  .     ,    .

----------


## 23q

> ,      ,   ,  ,     ,   "   ?

      ,      ,   ..  

> ,

      5 ,     ) ..    .    :  -,     
  ,    SD       .         ))      -(         )   ) -   .  

> ,  ,     ,   "   ?

              ,       )          . 
  ,   ,    ,      ,      - , ,    ...          ...

----------


## nickeler

,   ,       .         .,    .   .   .    ,           ,    ,   .,    ,    -   , ,  .   .      . '   ...

----------

